# new photos!!!!! new bowls, buds and misc...



## trillions of atoms (Sep 25, 2006)

hey ppl! back with an update....chopped a wee un- shitty cam so bare  with me!



will have to have more than one post to post all pics- SORRY!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 25, 2006)

more- enjoy!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 25, 2006)

nice pics......thanks for sharing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 26, 2006)

*Great pics TOA. I take it your a hunter?   I hope ya didn't trip to hard man.   I use to love doing mushrooms and acid before my accident. I'm paralized from a fall and everytime i took acid or shrooms my legs would shake really bad. I would have to tie my shoe strings to my wheelchair to keep them from kicking around.   So no more acid or shrooms for me.  *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 26, 2006)

thank u lady for the reply.... i hope you all enjoy what low quality pics i can bring you :lol: 


tbg, im so sorry to hear that......

you said the mushrooms and acid would make paralized legs shake? like tremble or jump up n down? could you control the jumping or movement at all? sounds like the could be a slight possibility in  rehab through ingestion.....thats interesting tbg......get back to me please


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 26, 2006)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> thank u lady for the reply.... i hope you all enjoy what low quality pics i can bring you :lol:
> 
> 
> tbg, im so sorry to hear that......
> ...


*Whats up man. Yes my legs would shake real bad like jump all over the place. Nope i have no control or feeling in my legs at all. I broke my back about 20 or so years ago when i was a dumb ass kid playing around on a building. *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 24, 2006)

more pics.....fresh juicyfruit.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 24, 2006)

more pics....new glass, cured ww others....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2006)

*Man that Juicy Fruit looks like some killer ****. What is the taste and high like? Great pics man.  *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2006)

hey bro!....thanks for the reply 


yeah that juicys been curing a few months now so i thought i would take a taste test....WOW.


FRUITY! i swear it taste JUST LIKE the gum....Its got a smooth stone- thet turns debilitating after not to long- deffinately creeper! i can see why they named it juicyfruit


----------

